# MBGFC Memorial Day....who's in?



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Get that interest flowing. Y'all know I'm gonna be there for sure.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

We are in!!


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Reel Addiction will be there


----------



## JVT (Jun 5, 2009)

Planning on fishing the Outboard Shootout on Saturday...weather permitting.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

100% in! Can't wait! Checklist already started!!

Robert


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be in......the shop. Spooling, rigging and doing all the other stuff to get people ready to fish the tourney. Good luck to everyone


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

In.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

See you guys there!


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

What is the departure time for the outboard shootout? I didn't see it on the rules form but, may have overlooked it.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

After the captains meeting.


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

The Pipe Layer is in.:thumbup:


----------



## bradscot311 (Sep 19, 2010)

I be fishin this for the first time.Hate it for the rest.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Registered online today and put check in the mail!

Robert


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

It's getting closer


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

*Registered*

Get Shorty is registered : and paid up for 6 anglers including my lucky wife: watch out state record blue


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

im in can't wait to see everyone


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

We are in and paid/LOOKS LIKE GREAT WEATHER!!!!!


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Reel wood will again be the smallest boat fishing =-)


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

ashcreek said:


> Reel wood will again be the smallest boat fishing =-)


With big tuna intentions? Nice fish last year.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Tuna and dolphin are the focus. ...


----------

